# Star Wars: Rogue One - Erstes Szenenfoto zum Krieg der Sterne-Ableger



## Gast1669461003 (18. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Erstes Szenenfoto zum Krieg der Sterne-Ableger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Erstes Szenenfoto zum Krieg der Sterne-Ableger


----------



## DerBloP (18. August 2015)

"Die Überlebenden von Order 66 sind untergetaucht und eine Gruppe von Rebellen versucht mit vereinten Kräften, die Pläne des Todessterns zu stehlen"

psssssssss....wieso versucht? Meine geheimen Quellen haben mir veraten, das sie es geschaft haben...


Aber zum Foto...naja sieht ein wenig Billig aus, eher so nach ner Serie...Hoffe dass die "Quallität" denen der Episoden in nichts nachsteht. Denn irgendwie macht mich das Kriegs-Szenario mehr an als dass der Jedi Rittern perse...


----------



## SpieleKing (18. August 2015)

Es ist einfach nur pervers was Disney mit Star Wars macht! 
Sie schlachten Star Wars aus wie eine Kuh,  bis keiner mehr bock drauf hat und sie die Marke zerstört haben!!!
Als nächstes kaufen sie die Rechte von Herr der Ringe und hauen dort auch noch 10 Filme raus =/


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur pervers was Disney mit Star Wars macht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer diese Schwarzmalerei 

Ich freu mich auf die Ableger genauso wie auf die Episoden.
Außerdem ist es spannend wie die Rebellen kurz vor Episode IV an die Todesstern-Pläne kamen.


Spoiler



Und komm jetzt nicht mit Kyle Katarn oder Dark Forces, das ist nämlich mittlerweile einfach nun mal nicht mehr Kanon, sondern läuft unter dem Motto "Legends" (also eine Legende, kein tatsächlich passierter Fakt)


----------



## Odin333 (18. August 2015)

Also mir kommt es so vor, als seien die neuen Star Wars-Filme schon vor erscheinen einfach nur Sche***e und das nur,  weil sie jetzt Disney gehören.
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass George Lucas nach dem was er mit EP1-3 fabriziert hat, nichts mehr mit den neuen Filmen zu tun hat.
Abgesehen davon kommt das beste Star Wars sowieso von Seth MacFarlane.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor, als seien die neuen Star Wars-Filme schon vor erscheinen einfach nur Sche***e und das nur,  weil sie jetzt Disney gehören.



Ja weil die Hater einfach nur mit Scheuklappen rumlaufen und sich nicht auf was neues einlassen wollen. Aber ist mir eigentlich Wurst, was irgendwelche Trolle meinen, ich freu mich auf viele neue Star Wars Filme die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor, als seien die neuen Star Wars-Filme schon vor erscheinen einfach nur Sche***e und das nur,  weil sie jetzt Disney gehören.



sicher, so wie Spiele schon automatisch schlecht sind wenn die von EA kommen auch wenn andere das gleiche machen oder der neue Star Trek Film scheiße ist weil man wieder wie TOS produziert

Der Typ ist aber eh nur ein Troll der keine Ahnung hat, wie alle die von Ausschlachten faseln aber keine Ahnung haben was Lucas sonst so mit Star Wars außerhalb von den 6 Filmen + Spiele gemacht haben
Man muss doch einfach mal schauen was sonst so produziert wurde an Merch und Sachen vor Clone Wars


----------

